# Rhom or what ?



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Labelled as "gelmir catarina piranha" (Brasil collected)










Any idea ? Thks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like an adult S. marginatus. But the eye color though is very S. rhombeus-like.

Sure its not mixed with Xingu rhomb?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Looks like an adult S. marginatus. But the eye color though is very S. rhombeus-like.
> 
> Sure its not mixed with Xingu rhomb?


 I disagree, the eye appears to be yellow not red. The red is from the flash of the camera.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I used the Red Eye removal tool to show the surrounding area. I understand that even if the eye was naturally red it would remove the red in it but this just lets you see the surrounding yellow better.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

From what I understand a Marginatus's eye has no color in the ring. Can this be a Spilo CF if the red was from the camera ??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jerry_plakyda Posted on Mar 15 2004, 06:10 PM
> From what I understand a Marginatus's eye has no color in the ring. Can this be a Spilo CF if the red was from the camera ??
> 
> *I'm going to check some French ichthyological documents on S. marginatus. The information at OPEFE is based on historical English documents where no live colors are mentioned except for spotting and tail "V" indicators. So It'll be a day or two before I can get back to you on this.*
> ...


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Note how ELONGATED it is?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Mar 15 2004, 07:53 PM
> Note how ELONGATED it is?


Yes, somewhat reminescent of the Castelnau/Jegu S. gibbus. Also there is one other, but have little information on it to warrant mentioning it.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Yes it sure does. I am sure we'll be hearing more about this guy. ;-)

g


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This drawing is one from the Tocantins (s. gibbus):


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

And a live field photo of S. gibbus from Dr. Fink. Does share some similarities:


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info every1









Frank, let us know if you find something new. I'll also try to know more about this fish from my side.

Adrien


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Frank,

Don't know if it can help to id the previous fish but here is another fish (spilo/mac) also labelled as gelmir piranha (gelmir blue yellow piranha exactly) so they may share the same waters :


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks like a mac to me. hyaline is not clear for sure. Can't see much of the belly scutes though...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> erikcooper Posted on Mar 26 2004, 03:46 PM
> Looks like a mac to me. hyaline is not clear for sure. Can't see much of the belly scutes though...


S. maculatus.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

So its a mac, tanks









But what I'd like to know is what other Ps can be found with macs ? Just wanted to point out that those 2 fish could come from the same region (both of them labelled as gelmir piranha)...

Cause I'more interested to know what's the first one actually :nod:

Thanks


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Do you still have the first one? Can you get a newer pic? I realize it has been less than two weeks but it still may help.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

They're arriving next week; I'll take pics ;p


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

That fish is bad ass foreal! I would like to see more of those


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh so he sent a pic ahead of time but you are actually getting the fish next week?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> french toast Posted on Mar 26 2004, 04:08 PM
> So its a mac, tanks
> 
> But what I'd like to know is what other Ps can be found with macs ? Just wanted to point out that those 2 fish could come from the same region (both of them labelled as gelmir piranha)...
> ...


In nature they are found with majority of piranas (ie; Pygocentrus, S. rhombeus, S. spilopleura, etc.) If this fish you are showing me is from Venezuela, it was omitted as such in Los Peces Caribes de Venezuela (Fink and Machado-Allison). So while S. spilopleura is noted from that region it was not discussed in that manuscript. Chances are the fish is likely S. maculatus which it strongly resembles and not S. spilopleura. One other point I want to touch on here which actually belongs in Piranha Breeding. S. spilopleura may lack reproductive seasonality. In otherwords, they breed year round. The young ones hang out in weeds so floating plants would be ideal for them. The adults prefer quiet slower moving waters.

BTW, the usage of the name "gelmir" means nothing to me or science.


----------

